#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  365 days to learn 365 Thai phrases

## chitown

It is my goal to learn a new Thai phrase every day. I have been doing so for some time. The following posts will be basic phrases that I have learned already. I hope it helps you as well. Get your wife / gf / friend to read the Thai so you can get the correct pronunciation and the spend all day practicing that phrase. 

We all know or should know the basics like Sawasdee, khob kuhn, sabai dee mai, pai nai and so forth, so I will skip those.

So let's get started!!

----------


## chitown

Day 1 

I am going now / I am leaving

Phom pai lah

ผมไปล่ะ

----------


## chitown

Day 2

What do you call this in Thai? Pick up the object or point to it.

Nee riak waa arai? 

นี่เรียกว่าอะไร

----------


## chitown

Where is the restroom / toilet ?

Hong nam you thi nai?

ห้องน้ำอยู่ที่ไหน

----------


## chitown

If you want to tell someone "be on time".

Hai dtrong vela.

ให้ตรงเวลา

----------


## chitown

What time is it?

Gee moong laew krahp?

กี่โมงแล้วครับ

----------


## chitown

Day 6.

I agree / I disagree.

Hehn duay

เห็นด้วย

Mai hehn duay

ไม่เห็นด้วย

----------


## chitown

Day 7 

Put it right here. 

Put it right there.

Waang tee-nee วางที่นี่

Waang tee-nanh วางที่นั่น

----------


## chitown

Day 8

1. The service is very good

Gaan borri-gaan dee maak. การบริการดีมาก

2. The service is not good. 

Gaan borri-gaan mai dee. การบริการไม่ดี

----------


## chitown

Have you ever gotten in a taxi and told them your destination (pai......) and the taxi driver look at you with empty eyes and yet still drive away. Then they are calling their friend to ask for directions or going the wrong way on your baht? You can use this phrase to ask the taxi driver if he knows your destination.


Do you know where (insert destination) is?

Khun rue jak (insert destination) mai? คุณรู้จัก....มั้ย

----------


## chitown

I am from..... (insert country)

Pom ma jaak...

ผมมาจาก...

----------


## chitown

Day 11

Can you wash these clothes for me?

Sak phaa hai pom noi

ซักผ้าให้ผมหน่อย

----------


## chitown

Day 12

What is your telephone number?

Bur torasap khun bur arai 

เบอร์โทรศัพท์คุณเบอร์อะไร

----------


## chitown

Day 13

Do you speak English?

Khun pood pasa unggrid dai mai 

คุณพูดภาษาอังกฤษได้มั้ย

----------


## chitown

Day 14

Where is the bathroom?

Hong nam you tee nai

ห้ิองน้ำอยู่ที่ไหน

----------


## chitown

Day 15 

Shut the door.

Bpid pra dtoo noi

ปิดประตูหน่อย

Open the door.

Bperd bpra dtoo noi

เปิดประตูหน่อย

----------


## chitown

Day 16 Here are a couple variations of questions with an answer.

Are you cold?

Khun naaw mai

คุณหนาวมั้ย

I am cold.

Pom naaw

ผมหนาว

Are you hot?

Khun rawn mai

คุณร้อนมั้ย

I am hot.

Pom rawn

ผมร้อน

----------


## chitown

Day 17 - an oldie but a goodie  :Smile: 

how much discount can you give.

Lod dai tao rai

ลดได้เท่าไหร่

----------


## chitown

Day 18

Where have you been?

Pai nai ma

ไปไหนมา

----------


## chitown

Day 19

Do you have children?

Khun mee luuk mai

คุณมีลูกมั้ย

----------


## chitown

Day 20

How many children do you have?

Khun mee luuk gii khon

คุณมีลูกกี่คน

----------


## chitown

Day 21

Do you have a boyfriend?

Khun mee fan mai khrap

คุณมีแฟนมั้ยครับ

----------


## chitown

Day 22

Drive carefully.

Khub rote dee dee

ขับรถดีๆ

----------


## chitown

Day 23

Turn the fan on.

Bperd patlom noi 

เปิดพัดลมหน่อย

Turn the fan off.

Bpit patlom noi 

ปิดพัดลมหน่อย

----------


## chitown

Day 24

Please call a taxi for me.

Garuna riag taxi hai pom duay

กรุณาเรียกแท็กซี่ให้ผมด้วย

----------


## chitown

Day 25

Bring me the bill.

We have all heard check bin. 

But you can also say it in Thai like this:

Geb dtang duay 

เก็บตังด้วย

----------


## chitown

Day 26

Let's go to a movie.

Pai doo nhang gun tuh

ไปดูหนังกันเถอะ

----------


## chitown

Day 27 

I need to see a doctor.

Pom yaak pai haa mhaw

ผมอยากไปหาหมอ

----------


## chitown

Day 28 

 Do you like farang food?

 Khun chorb aa-harn farang mai

 คุณชอบอาหารฝรั่งมั้ย

----------


## chitown

Day 29

If you want to compliment you wife's cooking....  :Smile: 

This is the best tasting.......

Nee pen....(insert food ie khao pad gai)... tee aroi tee soot.

นี่เป็น...insert food...ทีี่ีอร่อยที่สุด

----------


## chitown

Day 30 

How is business?

Tura git bpen yang ngai

ธุรกิจเป็นยังไง

----------


## chitown

Day 31 

Have you eaten?

Gin khao rue young

กินข้าวหรือยัง

----------


## chitown

Day 32

See you tomorrow.

Jur-gan prung nee

เจอกันพรุ่งนี้

----------


## chitown

Day 33

See you later.

jur-gan mai na

เจอกันใหม่นะ

----------


## chitown

Day 34

Please sit down.

churn nang

เชิญนั่ง

----------


## chitown

Day 35

What type of work do you do?

khun tam-ngaan arai

คุณทำงานอะไร

----------


## chitown

Of course don't forger to add the appropriate token ending -

 khrap if you are a man

kaaa if you are a women or Butterfly.  ::chitown:: 

Sometimes I get burned out with the khrap thing. It gets old and makes me not want to talk to any Thais.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

Day 36 - 

Where are you from?

Khun maa jaak nai

คุณมาจากไหน

----------


## chitown

Day 37

nice to meet you

Yin dee tee daai ruu jak

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จัก

----------


## chitown

Day 39 

I need to exchange some money.

dtong-gaan laek ngern

ต้องการแลกเงิน

----------


## chitown

Day 40

Can I use the telephone?

khaw chai toll-ra-sap dai mai

ขอใช้โทรศัพท์ได้มั้ย

----------


## chitown

Day 41

Can you turn up the air con?

perm air noi krahp

เพิ่มแอร์หน่อยครับ

----------


## chitown

Day 42

 Can you turn down the air con?

 Lote air noi krahp

 ลดแอร์หน่อยครับ

----------


## chitown

Day 43

I have a question.

Pom mee kamtaam

ผมมีคำถาม

----------


## chitown

Day 44

I'm kidding

Pom poot len

ผมพูดเล่น

----------


## chitown

Day 45

 I feel homesick

 Pom kit-tueng baan

 ผมคิดถึงบ้าน

----------


## chitown

Day 46

Give me a hug

goht pom

กอดผม

----------


## chitown

Day 47

You are my sweetheart.

khun kue soot tee-rak khong pom

คุณคือสุดที่รักของผม

----------


## chitown

Day 48

I  want a massage.

yaak bpai nuat

 อยากไปนวด

----------


## chitown

Day 49 

May I buy you a drink?

Pom ja sang krueng duum hai ao-mai


  ผมจะสั่งเครื่องดื่มให้เอาไหม

----------


## chitown

Day 50

I have not eaten anything.



yang mai dai gin a-rai loey


  ยังไม่ได้กินอะไรเลย

----------


## chitown

Day 51

I don't like this place.

pom mai chorb tee-nee

ผมไม่ชอบที่นี่

----------


## chitown

Day 52

I want to go home.

yaak glap baan


  อยากกลับบ้าน

----------


## chitown

Day 53

I am sleepy.

Pom nguang norn


  ผมง่วงนอน

----------


## CharlesAllan

tel me the simpliest way to learn Thai language. 
If possible then tel me.

----------


## dotcom

#1 should have been Some Nome Nah.

----------

